# 123systems - Issues and not responding to ticket.



## mtwiscool (Nov 23, 2013)

hi,
i reported an issue to 123systems 12 days ago about one of my vps's not connecting to the control panel.

and they seid it would of been fixed at the end of the week so 12 days later and no more news or fix and i bumped the ticket yesterday without any reasopnse.

ticket id: #123-U6E3R-HQY

please fix this issue 123systems.


----------



## Toast (Nov 23, 2013)

I was going to open several accounts under them, but I heard a lot of bad things about them everywhere. I hope you get the support you need.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 23, 2013)

Toast said:


> I was going to open several accounts under them, but I heard a lot of bad things about them everywhere. I hope you get the support you need.


they uptime is vary good.

but this vps does not seam to connect to SolusVM and they are being slow to fix it. 

it was connecting to SolusVM untill 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Toast (Nov 23, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> they uptime is vary good.
> 
> but this vps does not seam to connect to SolusVM and they are being slow to fix it.
> 
> it was connecting to SolusVM untill 2 weeks ago.


Yeah i heard they go down around 4-5 times a month which a lil too many times for what i need a VPS for. It would be great if they had top notch customer support to back it up.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 23, 2013)

Toast said:


> Yeah i heard they go down around 4-5 times a month which a lil too many times for what i need a VPS for. It would be great if they had top notch customer support to back it up.


they used to have vary good support untill they started migration and seam to have no one on tickets.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 23, 2013)

That'd be because it's a one-person company that uses a bot auto-responder to create artificial fast replies to tickets.  Real solutions?  Good luck.  Just wait for the next "bills are overdue" sale, get the same plan for less, and learn to keep backups elsewhere.

Or... find a professional host.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 23, 2013)

hers the last reply i got:

Brandon Harris || Staff 10/11/2013 00:35
This is a SolusVM bug, this will be fixed by the end of next week at the latest.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

So much for their big migration and was it Andrew showing up on here like so many other offended hosts.

I wonder if the OP was on one of those loss leading annuals 123 seems to want to shake like many others come year two?


----------



## fcfc (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah i've noticed they have tons of issues and terrible support.

- Received an email offer stating that for a $5 payment, they would renew my VPS for another year so I went for it because why not right? They also promised  all customers "courtesy" upgrades such as a bump in RAM, BW, Disk space and so on. It's been like 2-3 months now and nothing has been done. When I submitted a ticket asking when these changes would take effect, they told me they had no ETA and to just wait (even though they said they would begin processing the upgrades on Sept 1st and we're almost in December now...). http://i.imgur.com/VlGJaer.png

- Their SolusVM login page is using an expired SSL cert and it's been like that for months now. http://i.imgur.com/jmwdQfe.png

- Their OS choices are outdated as hell (CentOS 4,5 - Debian 5, 6 - Ubuntu 9, 10 like WTF?)

- Some issues with the node im on apparently (not many but more than ive ever seen with any other provider). I've logged into my SolusVM area to boot up my VPS which I rarely use with them to find my VPS has 0MB RAM and won't boot up so I have to submit a ticket.

- Some OS versions won't install correctly (had to submit ticket to get it working). 

Oh well, VPS was only like $10 initially and $5 for a 1-year renew. Lesson learned.


----------



## scv (Nov 23, 2013)

fcfc said:


> - Their SolusVM login page is using an expired SSL cert and it's been like that for months now. http://i.imgur.com/jmwdQfe.png
> 
> - Their OS choices are outdated as hell (CentOS 4,5 - Debian 5, 6 - Ubuntu 9, 10 like WTF?)


Sounds like they haven't touched the setup since they launched? Andrew's been in business since 2010 as far as I know.


----------



## fcfc (Nov 23, 2013)

scv said:


> Sounds like they haven't touched the setup since they launched? Andrew's been in business since 2010 as far as I know.


Yeah no idea :/ 


http://i.imgur.com/QP2rO5x.png


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 23, 2013)

drmike said:


> So much for their big migration and was it Andrew showing up on here like so many other offended hosts.


On WHT, Andrew will show up triumphantly whenever someone has done wrong and he has the tickets to prove it.

If it's 123 at fault...crickets.


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 23, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> i reported an issue to 123systems 12 days ago about one of my vps's not connecting to the control panel.
> ...


There is an issue with the node that your VPS is currently hosted on where it is not communicating with the SolusVM panel. This will be resolved once your VPS has been migrated to our new servers. I will have a staff member of mine expedite your VPS migration and get him to respond to your ticket with the details.



Aldryic C said:


> That'd be because it's a one-person company that uses a bot auto-responder to create artificial fast replies to tickets.  Real solutions?  Good luck.  Just wait for the next "bills are overdue" sale, get the same plan for less, and learn to keep backups elsewhere.
> 
> Or... find a professional host.


I find it useless to reply to a majority of your posts as you are likely drunk when typing such non-sense, which is a verifiable fact based on your own posts. Nevertheless, let's square up a few things and we'll leave it at that.

123Systems is not ran by one person as you have stated, we have several members on our team. Let's jump into this "professional host" shall we? Are we referring to BuyVM here? The company whom has an owner who has zero financial access and zero access to the primary systems that are used to run the company? If so; are we also referring to the same BuyVM that has made several moves over the past 3 years to several different datacenters, recently of which you were "Evicted" from? That was a beautiful eviction letter by the way, thumbs up to Biloh on that one. How long will we be at Choopa before some mysterious reason forces us to move elsewhere? 

In addition, are we also talking about the same BuyVM that ripped the base source code from SolusVM and slapped a stallion label over it? Let's dig into that more later though, we all know you didn't gut the entire source, you simply removed what wasn't needed and used the rest. Props for being able to drop your own template over their hard work though! Should we go back a few years and talk about "BuyVM Plus" as well? I'm sure everyone would love to hear how you guy's obtained that. 

While I give Francisco all the props for what he has done for the BuyVM brand, I find you to be nothing more than a  tool that tags along in hopes of being appreciated by one community or the other.

Feel free to deny anything that has been said, be my guest, the facts are all openly available if you look for them. This is a "Pro-BuyVM" board, therefore I expect nothing less than a huge slap in the face from the community, however my only intent of coming here was to reply to the threads regarding the migration. I have no intent nor desire to partake in the community happenings, so feel free to take your stabs as you see fit. 

Francisco, I do apologize for having to air such laundry, however if you are going to allow Aldyric to drink then you should atleast take his keys away. 



fcfc said:


> Yeah no idea :/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QP2rO5x.png


This is also part of the reason why we are performing the server upgrades/migrations. All of our older servers at Limestone are currently running CentOS 5. We are moving from 2.6.18 kernels to 2.6.32 kernels in order to allow us to virtualize more up to date operating systems. I am not sure if you knew this but 2.6.18 kernels (centos 5 hosts) does not support running VPS with newer operating systems like centos 6, ubuntu 12.04 +, debian 7. 2.6.32 (centos 6 hosts) do. Our new servers we are migrating to are powered by CentOS 6 on 2.6.32 kernels.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 23, 2013)

My my, that touched a nerve, didn't it.  What does it tell us when someone flies into a rage instead of simply denying a claim? :3

After all this time, you still don't realize when someone's pulling your strings   And the best you can do is silly insults about my drinking (oh shock!), and try to drag up mud other people couldn't stick to us years ago?

Not even worth the effort to air out your own dirty laundry in return, mec.  But thanks for the amusement ^_^


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 23, 2013)

(I suppose I should clarify for those confused as to why I'd pick on Andrew... we hosted his _company_ off our rack without seeing a dime for quite some time back in the days Fran still did charity work.  When it came time to start actually paying rent?  He racked up his tab and bolted.  Pony forgives much, but never a debt, as many of you know)


----------



## Francisco (Nov 23, 2013)

> In addition, are we also talking about the same BuyVM that ripped the base source code from SolusVM and slapped a stallion label over it?


Yep, we admitted to doing that on the front end and they didn't care too much. If I sold it? For sure, they would have cried murder and would have every right to do so. You should really look into Stallion 2 though, It's far more impressive than anything solus has. It has a console that doesn't *require* java (but it does support it for users behind funky firewalls) amongst a bunch of other features.

2.6.18 supports debian 6, 7, & the latest Ubuntu's if you tune your install properly. It takes no real effort minus a single file edit.

And you're right, it's publically known that I don't deal with the financials. Our lights stay on, I take my workers on nice vacations, & order $50,000 in SSD's.

You need to remember something. Minus Anthony, I've been best friends with everyone at BuyVM for 7+ years. Anthony i've known for less time but I was Aldryic's best man at his wedding and Karen helped me get through a lot of bullshit back when I was super emo over a relationship going to shit.

You try to air out but it doesn't help your customers get faster ticket replies. You spent 5 minutes writing a novel on here but won't do the same for your own users.

Come on now, if you want to bash at Aldryic's head, don't do it with your pants down. The proper way is to send him a PM that simply says "Go tuck yourself in" and that's that. Or, just let it be until you're in better shape.

I miss the days when your anger towards Aldryic was answered with a sword fight on Halo, not you pulling a Chris.

Francisco


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Nov 23, 2013)

$50k in SSD's congrats ( if thats even true ). I spend that every week in new hardware. I remember when you were too cheap to buy new HDD's and would buy them off Ebay then RMA them to save money, same situation here?

Fran and clan, step back and realize what a joke your company is. If you guys didnt cry so much and actually would man up and intorduced yourself in person when you were in Buffalo maybe I would hav more respect for you, but I dont.

You are two children playing with your "hobby" of a company.  Stop worrying about others and mind your own buisness like I have for the past months. Its much better, I promise.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

> That was a beautiful eviction letter by the way, thumbs up to Biloh on that one. How long will we be at Choopa before some mysterious reason forces us to move elsewhere?


Hehe, you can thank me for that eviction notice.  Frankly, that was the best thing that could happen to everyone.    No round robin routing on a per packet basis and shit-tastic network.   No violating contract prematurely.   And hey best of all, out of a datacenter location that is basically unsaleable unless you are selling annuals at $5 or 1TB of disk at $10/month.... or 2GB @ $2.25/mo.

So Mr. Andrew, moving to ColoCrossing/ChicagoVPS, right?  You didn't deny it on the other thread, you evaded it.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 23, 2013)

Where are you getting used 1TB SSD's on ebay? Shiiit I couldn't even find 1TB samsungs new for less than $700 on ebay when we ordered.

The only time we ever ebay'd drives was during the floods. I wasn't willing to pay $200 for a 1.5TB that was just $60 the week prior. They all had 2+ years left on their warranty's which was more than the new drives were post flood. I'm not sure if you looked but post flood the warranty's were all 1 year. If anything, I came out much further ahead on it.

I'm sorry, I guess we are a hobby. I forgot we have to have 2 full data breaches to qualify in the big boys league.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

What's the likelihood that Andrew shows up and suddenly Chris randomly appears at the same time?

You two dating and sharing an IP too?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 23, 2013)

You know how the CC kids are.  Make one of them cry, and the others have to come try to prove something XD  It's just too bad none of them can bring anything to the table that'd be worth giving my effort towards;  a challenge for once would do well to break up tonight's monotony.


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> You know how the CC kids are.  Make one of them cry, and the others have to come try to prove something XD  It's just too bad none of them can bring anything to the table that'd be worth giving my effort towards;  a challenge for once would do well to break up tonight's monotony.


Waa waa suburban entitlement shits.

Well I can officially add 123Systems to the CC shell operated companies and my radar then.   Welcome Andrew!  

When can we expect those CC E3 dedicated pass through sales?


----------



## Francisco (Nov 24, 2013)

drmike said:


> Waa waa suburban entitlement shits.
> 
> Well I can officially add 123Systems to the CC shell operated companies and my radar then.   Welcome Andrew!
> 
> When can we expect those CC E3 dedicated pass through sales?


Ah leave him be. Andrew has a family and a daughter to feed so it's at least justified if there's any sort of stronger relationship between them. His dad doesn't have a million dollar yacht to wipe his tears away with.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 24, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder to everyone to keep things civil. Everything has been okay so far, no one out of line (yet). Just jumping in before things get raised to a new level.

I'm watching. h34r:


----------



## fcfc (Nov 24, 2013)

123Andrew said:


> This is also part of the reason why we are performing the server upgrades/migrations. All of our older servers at Limestone are currently running CentOS 5. We are moving from 2.6.18 kernels to 2.6.32 kernels in order to allow us to virtualize more up to date operating systems. I am not sure if you knew this but 2.6.18 kernels (centos 5 hosts) does not support running VPS with newer operating systems like centos 6, ubuntu 12.04 +, debian 7. 2.6.32 (centos 6 hosts) do. Our new servers we are migrating to are powered by CentOS 6 on 2.6.32 kernels.


That's good to hear and all but im still wondering why customers were promised upgrades back in I think it was August and 4 months later nothing has happened...

What's the point of making these sorts of promises if nothing ever seems to get done?


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting to see some of the comments and replays always need a good laugh.  opcorn:


----------



## drmike (Nov 24, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Ah leave him be. Andrew has a family and a daughter to feed so it's at least justified if there's any sort of stronger relationship between them. His dad doesn't have a million dollar yacht to wipe his tears away with.
> 
> 
> Francisco


1. Andrew should have removed his head from the sand years ago.   Parked on old OS, gear, etc.   Amazing his whole company hasn't been owned by an attack, already.  Seems like his company hit pause at the point where he tried duping BuyVM's model and ran away from the nest.

2.  Andrew and his kiddo, that's not my fault.   Get a job bubba.  Join the rest of the wanna-be aspiring blowend VPS folks get yourself two or more jobs and a bunch of third world slave levelers to do your support for a bag of rice and $10 a month.

3.  Allowing a company to routinely crap on customers like this thread and others elsewhere is unforgivable.  There is a reason why CONSUMER PROTECTION LAWS exist.  It is to protect from unsavory cheap snake oil salesmen.  Come on, very long extended downtime for a number of folks.   Scour the various forums and see.

4. While Saint Fran might be playing nice to his "enemies" or at least  to someone who walked on Fran, tried duping his business and seems to have stiff Fran out of $$$, me I am not so nice.     Fran get your head on straight fellow, this cartoon opened the barrel his dead company needs shoved in and sank in the ocean.   Someone call the Coast Guard.

4.5. Andrew showing up with Chris in tow, sounds like 123 either has been acquired by CVPS or will be used to push more of the pass through shell / shill games.  GHV, HVH, CVPS, Aim2Game, SSDVPS, etc.

5. The million dollar yacht  Hehe, who you talking about there Fran?  That's 300-500k leisure boat.    But poppa did incorporate to run a biz brokering other pleasure crafts back in August.   At least his dad isn't remarketing female sex toys and Sambucol.

6.  Where does Fabozzi get that you were shopping used drives?  I am certain someone like you isn't chit chatting with Fabozzi about stuff like that, or were you being a dummy?  Hmm  wasn't that 2011....


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe you should register wedontlikeeachother.com, ceate a new board and leave your personal vendetta out of this place?


----------



## MartinD (Nov 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Maybe you should register wedontlikeeachother.com, ceate a new board and leave your personal vendetta out of this place?


This.

There's enough CC bullshit elsewhere on the forum - lets leave it out of threads that have no relation to them in the first place.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 24, 2013)

broth vps's appear to be down.

whats going on?


----------



## MartinD (Nov 24, 2013)

Ask them - this isn't their support desk.


----------

